# PCI Stent to RI / D1



## amym (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello everyone.  I need to know when billing for a PCI stent of 1st Diagonal and Ramus Intermedius at the same time if I would bill 92928-LD and 92928-RI or 92928-LD, 92929-RI?  -Thanks


----------



## Jess1125 (Jul 15, 2013)

amym said:


> Hello everyone.  I need to know when billing for a PCI stent of 1st Diagonal and Ramus Intermedius at the same time if I would bill 92928-LD and 92928-RI or 92928-LD, 92929-RI?  -Thanks



It would be 92928-LD and 92928-RI

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## EmilyDingee (Jul 16, 2013)

Agree with jessica 92928 & 92928


----------

